# Vastus medialis develolpment



## Kafka82 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys

I have quite good leg size ad my external thigh section (vastus lateralis) is fairly developed - however the internal part - my vastus medialis is not very well developed.

Do you know how I can change exercises or what exercise to do to develop this part of the leg?

Cheers


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 19, 2015)

I found some information a while ago while suffering with patellar maltracking which is common in cyclists due to an overly developed lateralis.  In order to strengthen the VMO, EMG studies show that unilateral movements recruit more VMO whereas in bilateral movements, the lateralis - larger and stronger - attempts to dominate and usually does - resulting in an imbalance over time.
Whether this imbalance is causing pain or is merely aesthetical, I found using a particular exercise works extremely well.

Split squats in a smith machine done in a particular way.  Weight can be kept to a minimum here - the emphasis is on the squeeze.  Start with the working leg forward.  As you descend, only drop down to 45 degrees of knee flexion where you will hold it for a deliberate 2 second count.  Squeeze back up but do NOT lock out at the top, keeping tension on the VMO the entire time.  12-15 deliberate repetitions should really make the VMO start to fire like mad, shaking, possibly cramping up.  Signs you're effectively targeting it.  You may be tempted to lock out at the top at this point - don't.  It's supposed to be uncomfortable.  Try 2 sets per side for a couple weeks at the beginning of your leg routine. 
Grim


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 19, 2015)

Great tip Bro 

Will try next leg day!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 19, 2015)

I should add something CRUCIAL I forgot.  The rear foot should only have the toe tips touching (like a ballet dancer).  We don't want to be on the ball of the foot, that will recruit the calf and hamstring of the rear leg and take the emphasis off the front leg having to BALANCE.  Trust me, it's a world of difference and one of the keys to this working.  Sorry for the omission.  Just caught it.


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool - I tried anyway to review the technique before your last comment on the rear foot. The VMO was firing brutally! 
Would you do this at very end of a leg workout or let say before big lifts like Squat?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 20, 2015)

BEFORE!  you want to make sure to isolate it and kill it BEFORE a bilateral movement like a squat.  Then you KNOW it's gotten worked before the other muscles bully it out of the program. Make sense?


----------

